# Does her skin appear "faek", "over-processed", or "plastic"?



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 17, 2012)

Meet Barbie


----------



## Bossy (Feb 17, 2012)

Nah. But you chopped her bow and pony hair ​


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 17, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Nah. But you chopped her bow and pony hair



Yes sir, VERY intentionally =)


----------



## bazooka (Feb 17, 2012)

Processing looks fine, but her eyes look kinda lifeless...


----------



## TooShay (Feb 17, 2012)

She doesn't look proportionate. Maybe a bit too much of liquify tool on her legs?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 17, 2012)

TooShay said:


> She doesn't look proportionate. Maybe a bit too much of liquify tool on her legs?



Thanks.....I didn't liquify legs but i purposely shot that at a weird angle, actually she looks smaller than a Barbie and the Bike was way to small for her so I h didn't have a choice but those angles that destroyed her long-legged lean sexy look =)


----------



## Bossy (Feb 17, 2012)

bazooka said:


> Processing looks fine, but her eyes look kinda lifeless...



Right? Theres just no eye contact there. ​


----------



## CCericola (Feb 17, 2012)

Psshhh, She has TOTALLY had work done.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 17, 2012)

I thinks she hot! Like the PERFECT woman! nice bod, and never complains!


----------



## TooShay (Feb 17, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> TooShay said:
> 
> 
> > She doesn't look proportionate. Maybe a bit too much of liquify tool on her legs?
> ...



What was she doing messing with Ken's bike anyway?? I wouldn't tell him if I were you. He's a wife beater.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 17, 2012)

He doesn't have the cojones to hit a woman. 

No, really. That guy's got nuthin!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2012)

*"*DOES SHE HAVE A SEEEE-STER?!?!?*"*


----------



## SCraig (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice bike, however she DOES qualify as a squid dressed like that 

And to answer the original question: Yes!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 17, 2012)

YOu really SHOULD have shot this vertical!!!!  :


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 17, 2012)

All I can say is that any chick that rides a bike like that.. is my kind of lady...  really fast and lots of tight curves!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> All I can say is that any chick that rides a bike like that.. is my kind of lady...  really fast and lots of tight curves!



Indeed, I have an upcoming shoot with a handful of sportbike girls, the fast ones that do track days and such.  I put that pic and a note "wear proper gear, you can change in my tundra truck. although its not as comfortable as a nordstroms dressing room, the back windows are tinted"

I like the vertical but I had split her bow and pony tail on purpose =)


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 17, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is that any chick that rides a bike like that.. is my kind of lady...  really fast and lots of tight curves!
> ...



Need a second shooter? lol! I could justify that trip I think.. and I DO miss Tampa! (MMMmmmmm .. Cuban Roast pork!) Going down to Fat Tuesdays in Ybor! The Columbia! lol!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Yeah I need all the help I can get!  In all seriousness, please let me know next time you're around my neighborhood, we'll hit one (or all) of those places too =)


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Buddy... If I could find decent work there... I would be there!  Will do.. one of these days, I am coming back (if only to visit!)!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Buddy... If I could find decent work there... I would be there!  Will do.. *one of these days, I am coming back (if only to visit!)*!



Awesome!!!


----------



## chuasam (Feb 17, 2012)

My friend shoots Barbie.
This is how it's done.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 17, 2012)

chuasam said:


> My friend shoots Barbie.
> This is how it's done.



Nice, I really appreciate that link!

I'm not quite that into shooting Barbie but appreciate your friend's work =)


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 17, 2012)

I laughed twice. But then I stopped and frowned because it was an R1 and not a ZX-10R


----------



## woodyracing (Feb 18, 2012)

I knew Paris Hilton owning a race team would lead to a new breed of squid...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 18, 2012)

Did you use wide angle or something?  She looks like Manute Bol riding a bike .


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 18, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Did you use wide angle or something?  She looks like Manute Bol riding a bike .



No it was around 50mm, I shot at a weird angle because she was so hugely disproportional from the bike. She was the most *cooperative model *though!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 4, 2012)

She also did a product shoot for Kawasaki heh


----------



## ArtphotoasiA (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes definitely there is something weird in this shot.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 15, 2012)

ArtphotoasiA said:


> Yes definitely *there is something weird* in this shot.



Indeed =)


----------

